# Surgery Tomorrow morning, I'm freaking out...



## bella09 (Mar 22, 2013)

So I self diagnosed my hyperparathyroidism while researching the results of my lab work as the internist never called back to review any of it with me. I self referred myself to Austin Surgeons after doing extensive research on the MIRP procedure. During my consultation, Dr. John Abikhaled found a "nodule" (tumor) bulging on my right thyroid. I could feel him moving it around and have felt it before over the past few years, but I thought it was a muscle that got sore from sleeping the wrong way. He says it is very likely that it is cancerous. The sestamibi scan was negative for anything, but I was prepared for that knowing they aren't incredibly reliable. However, the ultrasound showed three "spots". It seems as though anytime I have a test done or see the doctor for something, I just keep getting bad news. It never seems to be any good news. So when I spoke with Dr. Abikhaled on Friday about doing the surgery tomorrow, I didn't have a chance to ask him any of the questions that I needed to as my husband was rushing me. I know I'll get to ask these questions tomorrow pre-op, but thought I would ask here as well in hopes of easing my nerves... From all that I gather he would have been able to do the MIRP easily, had my scan been positive and he knew exactly where he was going during surgery. My concern is that because my scan was negative that the incision could be larger than the anticipated one inch? I realize there is a huge possibility that none of you are familiar with this surgeon, but I'm hoping that some of you may be and can offer some insight. I've been searching and reading reviews on him and not many patients list the procedure they had done or details about it, they seem to only list how his bedside mannerisms are and how he follows up himself instead of staff. If anyone has had any parathyroid or thyroid surgeries done by Dr. Abikhaled, please message me if you don't mind discussing your experience. I greatly appreciate all of you being here, I definitely need to utilize the support networks available more so than I do. Lord knows I need it. Take care all!
-N


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

All I can tell you is thst with my TT, I had three larger nodles, three micro carcinomas, and a central neck dissection due to lymph node involvement. My scar is 1.5-2 inches and barely noticeable. A skilled surgeon should have very few issues minimizing the scar


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had a TT with no cancer involvement - my scar is around 3/4".. I have all 4 parathyroids and healing was the easy part.

Your surgeon will cut as big an opening as he comfortable need to remove your thyroid safely.

The size of your incision is not anything to be worried about as most scars are very thin and blend in.

Do you have any anti anxiety meds you can take? I was a wreck the week or so befoer my TT.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd had at least five or six ultrasound tests and the same number of scans, etc., over the years preceding my surgery (not to mention a barium swallow) and yet my surgeon said he was "shocked" when he got in and realized how horribly swollen and nasty my thyroid actually was. He said it was three times bigger than normal and "filled with" cysts and nodules.

I've never measured my incision but less than two years post-surgery, it's not at all noticeable.

All four of my parathyroids were damaged during surgery which caused some minor complications (having to wait until my calcium levels stabilized) but there was no noticeable pain or swelling, etc.


----------

